
What Fonts Are Websafe in 2009? - rams
http://www.sitepoint.com/forums/showthread?t=600738
======
GHFigs
It should be noted that putting Helvetica _after_ Arial in your stylesheet is
self-defeating if your aim is to display Helvetica on Macs but Arial on
Windows. Macs ship with Arial, so such declarations mean Helvetica will never
be used.

~~~
sc
Historically, Arial rendered better on Windows than Helvetica, so to offer
Macs a form of Helvetica over Arial, you'll generally see:

    
    
      font-family: "Helvetica Neue", Arial, sans-serif;

~~~
hboon
Yes, and GHFigs is pointing out that the article said:

    
    
      font-family:Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;
    

which is self-defeating.

------
mtarnovan
Interesting read. Regarding Lucida Grande, read here more:
[http://www.brownbatterystudios.com/sixthings/2007/03/14/luci...](http://www.brownbatterystudios.com/sixthings/2007/03/14/lucida-
hybrid-the-grande-alternative/)

~~~
CalmQuiet
Great workaround Windows' Lucida issues.

~~~
alecco
It's over
[http://www.brownbatterystudios.com/sixthings/2009/02/18/luci...](http://www.brownbatterystudios.com/sixthings/2009/02/18/lucida-
hybrid-revisited/) .

------
pxlpshr
Of the new fonts they recommend, I actually really like Calibri which is
included in Vista, Office 2007 and Office 2008 for Mac.

I wouldn't rely on it solely as the safe assumption is only ~40% +/- 10 of
your audience has it, but hopefully in time it will be a nice alternative. Not
really a fan of Tahoma, too condensed for the screen in many cases.

 _Calibri is always described as a 'humanist' font, which I think makes it the
kind of font you'd be pleased to take home to meet mother._

lol

~~~
tel
The whole suite of Vista fonts is actually very, very good.

Which surprises me pretty much daily.

~~~
Zev
Microsoft hired Lucas de Groot to make the C fonts. de Groot's fonts are some
of my favorite fonts (Thesis and C fonts are both stunning families)

------
anatoli
Aside from Lucida Grande and Palatino Linotype which everyone already knows
about, this list is unbelievably unreliable... perhaps based on their limited
sample it would work, but not for any major site that gets visited by other
users than just designers.

------
jballanc
Good discussion, but I cannot wait for the day when this is no longer an
issue: <http://www.alistapart.com/articles/cssatten>

The @font-face property really needs to find its way into more browsers (IE,
I'm looking at you!)...

~~~
halo
Erm, the font-face property was originally a proprietary IE property and
Microsoft have supported it since IE4, the snag being you need to convert
fonts to OTF format to use them.

------
CalmQuiet
Great news about improving probabilities of replacing tired standards like
Times New Roman and Helvetica.

Hope they're right about this generalizing to the general population from
their "heavily designer-weighted" samples.

------
alabut
A more in-depth article with a matrix of available font types:

[http://24ways.org/2007/increase-your-font-stacks-with-
font-m...](http://24ways.org/2007/increase-your-font-stacks-with-font-matrix)

------
geuis
Pretty good discussion. Thanks for posting this.

------
RossM
I was rather surprised to see Georgia missing, however I don't know about it's
availability on the Mac.

I actually think Myriad Pro is becoming a web-safe font if your primary
audience is designers - it's shipped with Photoshop after all.

------
jpendry
awsome.

